# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  خطاب فيصل ضاع مننا

## monzir ana

*قبل سنتين من الان نشرت عدة بوستات طالبت فيها بتسجيل خطاب فيصل نجم العلمين وتم عمل له اختبارات في رديف المريخ بشهادة كولا الذي حضر الاختبارات ودكتورة سامرين التي كانت متابعة ... حقق خطاب نجاحا باهرا في الاختبارات واشاد بيه صلاح مشكلو وقتئذ وكان يعرفه تماما وقال ان خطاب لايحتاج لاختبارات ... وقيل له سنتصل بك ومن ديك وعييك ... بالامس تم تسجيله في الاهلي شندي الفريق الذي به احسن كشيفين في السودان .... تابعوا الاسم دا كويس ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مشكلة المريخ في عدم وجود كشيفين لرصد لعيبة شباب من الداخل والخارج
*

----------


## ابو بوش

*بصراحة دي مشكلة بدأت بعد 2003 قبلها كان الهليل يسجل ما نرصده نحنا . انس النور هيثم كمال هيثم مصطفى كرار و القائمة تترى,
نفتقد الاداري الجريء والذي يصر على الزج بصغار السن والصبر على صيحات الجمهور.
كم كان يبلغ عمر الطاهر هواري وسامي عز الدين عندما اقحموا في التشكيل الرئيس ؟ انتهو من الثانوي !!!!!!!!!
الله المستعان 

*

----------


## monzir ana

*لاعب وسط مقاتل جدا وحريف وهدؤ اعصاب غريب .. يلعب تارة محور ومبرز جددا في صناعة اللعب .... قوام افريقي طول وجسم .. ومريخابي ع السكين ...
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*والله  مافى  شى  مزعلنى  الا  عمارى   كان  اقرب  للمريخ  من  اى  فريق  تانى  وفترته   مع  الاهلى مدنى كان  انتهت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عندنا مشكلة كبيرة في اللاعبين الشباب
مامقتنعين بيهم ابدا
                        	*

----------

